# no plow for an LMM Duramax



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Anybody heard this yet? I read elsewhere that GM sent out bulletins to all the plow manufacturers that they are NOT putting a plow prep package on LMM trucks, and to install a plow will void their warranty. I don't know how they think they are going to get around Magnusson/Moss, but maybe they think they can cut way back on claims or something. 
Anyway, the only thing anyone could come up with is perhaps they meant crew cab only, GM has long recommmended no plow on the crew cab, especially in conjunction with the heavy diesel up front. I'm pretty sure my truck is over factory specs for front axle weight, with the long wheelbase, diesel engine and Blizzard 810.
Can't imagine this could be true about the LMM. Gonna hurt their truck sales in the top half of the country if it is. Even if it gets to be a rumor.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.chevrolet.com/byo/buildS.../med/323_213M.gif&driveTypeLength=2&x=46&y=10

I just bluilt one up and I got the plow prep on a reg. cab with the LMM. I will look into this also for what you said.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like the $90 snow plow prep package basically just makes it easier to put an amber beacon on the roof. No HD cooling or suspension upgrades that I can see, outside of a vented front bumper.
Seems to me any HD should come with the capability to do any work you throw at it. Trailer towing should be a given, not an option. And they may as well just build them with every auxiliary cooler they can think of.
Funny they went with a 2.5 receiver on the new trucks. It's only a 9200 GVW truck, whatever the tow rating is it won't exceed what a 2 inch can handle. Maybe they know people put 3 times what they should behind it then go to diesel sites and brag...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I wonder if anybody actually pays $40k for a regular cab pickup? My buddy just bought a new regular cab 1500 w/t 4x4 with a 4.8 gas, for $18k. Chrome bumpers and a D/A add $22k?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Couldn't get a prep package on my LMM but I did get the beacon light switch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can get the P.P. on a regular cab LMM but that's it. I also know that Boss won't hang one of there plows on anything but a regular cab LMM, even if the truck is equipped with P.P.
What a shame....


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

oh well i have had my v plows on the past 3 crew cab duallys/ dmax with no issues.. if you have a good dealer you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Detroitdan;406114 said:


> Seems to me any HD should come with the capability to do any work you throw at it. ...


HD is a marketing ploy. Created to counter Ford's "SUPER DUTY" tag.
If they really thought they were going to be put to work they would crank the T bars up at the factory instead of sending them out with that Cadillac ride.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dmax08;406177 said:


> oh well i have had my v plows on the past 3 crew cab duallys/ dmax with no issues.. if you have a good dealer you wont have to worry about it.


Exactly, our local Boss dealer has installed lots of 9'2's on c/c D-Max's. My 02 has had one on it since new.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Found this page on Gm Website, it does deal with Fleet sales so I don't know how that affects an individual buyer. The way I read it is that the LMM is OK with the standard bed crew cab but not the long bed crew cab for plowing.

www.gmfleet.com/pdf/VehicleResources/BAG-Powertrain+Combinations.pdf

If this doesn't work I will try to post it again tomorrrow from my home computer. In the meantime if it does, I wouldn't mind hearing some opinions from everyone else.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

*???*

what exactly does LMM stand for??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;406386 said:


> what exactly does LMM stand for??


"LLM" is the new RPO option code for the Duramax.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

The PP package is only available on LMM with the regular cab/long bed configuration. The FAWR is 4800lbs - which is the maximum of any Chevy/GMC LD pickup. Remember that the diesel engine weighs 650lb more than the gasser, which reduces the FAWR. In addition to that, you are hanging a 700+lb plow 5 feet in front of the axle. If you work the numbers, a 750lb plow will overload the front axle by 316 lbs, even with 500 lbs of ballast. In fact, it would take 1,720 lbs of ballast to keep the front axle at 4800 - and thats with a small plow.

I'm not saying it's right or wrong, because I'm in the same boat - we can add all the timbrens we want and crank the torsion bars, but all the weight is still going to the front axle even if it doesn't show. Just don't get in an accident with your plow on, or else you will need a darn good lawyer to get you out of an FMVSS lawsuit...


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, tried to setup the link again and I cannot access the page from plowsite. Anyway gmfleet.com, then look for small business, then powertrain combinations. Plow prep package is available for the diesel, crew cab short box but not the same long box. Under the commercial tab it says the crew cab short box will take up to a 7 1/2 foot plow. This tab does not differentiate between engine choices it says refer to the powertrain combinations page.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

I think this is what you're trying to post:

http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/BAG-Powertrain+Combinations.pdf

It must be a typo. Ask any dealer what configurations are avail with VYU and LMM and they will say ONLY regular cab/long box. Try and build any configuration with VYU an LMM on Chevy or GMC's website, and it will not let you unless you have the reg cab. Either way, the numbers don't lie...

However, on the other document you are referring to: http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/commercialUse/BAG-Snow+Plow-Spreader.pdf

That is talking about a generic 7.5' plow on a CC/SB with a gas engine. If you scroll to the third page, points 2, 3, and 4 exclude the LMM Ext and CC from the YVU prep package.


----------

